# 10-24 Galv West Bay.....Flounder Time!!!



## paddelinfool (Sep 30, 2006)

Fished the south shoreline of west bay with my dad yesterday. Ended up with 6 reds, 2trout, 2 jumbo spanish mackeral, and 14 flounder. Five of the flounder were between 3 and 5 pounds. We also released about 2 dozen keeprer reds. All fish caught on live mullet.


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

my- o -my !!!! beautiful mess -o- fish right there.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sweeeeeeeet haul...

Were the flounder off the shorelines or what.

Thomas


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Sweet catch Matt.Your Dad been jucin .LOL Or was he stung by a bee in the arms??
When we goin to play.


----------



## kylebhouston (Jun 10, 2006)

Cant find the fish in West Bay, care to give any help ? Please, nice stringer


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Nice Stringer !!!!!!


----------



## allicat (May 20, 2004)

Looks like a wonderful day on the water! Nice catch, thanks for the report.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

<--impressed


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Very nice :cheers:


----------



## elpescador073 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## texastroutkiller (Aug 16, 2007)

Hell yeah! Ya'll definitely put the hurt on those flatties. Wasn't that water clarity great?


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

now that's a mess of fish. ya'll boys are makin me sick.... cough* cough* might have to take a sick day monday. where did ya'll launch out of? and where did ya'll get the live bait?


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*Those Are The Most...*

fantastic pics I've seen in a long time. What I'd give to have been with you guys. Whoo - Whoo!! CF?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Awesome day on the water and a great report.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Man that is awesome. Great trip.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Hell0va catch!!


----------



## spannymacker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very Nice!!! Those Macks are fat!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

man those are some sweet pictures...congrats on an awesome stringer of fish guys!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

wow


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Awesome catch! You guys really put it on 'em!


----------



## supa_fishaman_941 (Jul 8, 2004)

Holy ****!!! great job!!!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

nice.............dad!! lol
michelle


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice catch


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, nice


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great job on the heavy stringer.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Great pics....congrats...


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Beautiful stringer shot...........I love stringer shots.


----------

